# New pics



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's some recent pictures of my babies

Marley first










And Jarvy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, they are lovely looking cats


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks 

They are both really friendly and have such great personalities.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous,,,,


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely


----------

